# New couple with mystery cat on catforum.com



## Erik&Magda (Jun 13, 2011)

Good evening all, 
My wife and I have both grown up with cats but have never had one of our own. 11 June 11 we selected a cat from the local SPCA. I guess she had been there for a while as she was "On Sale" for a discounted price. 
Her colours were not necessarily glowing at the time, she appeared very active/hyper (terrible house cat), and continuously spoke (meowed). She is mearly a kitten at 6 months old.

We took a chance on her as we didn't want her left behind.
Once we got her to the house, she did a full perimeter inspection, head butted both my wife and I and fell asleep on my wifes lap.

She has been continuously cleaning(licking)/kissing/head butting/ and kneeding the two of us day and night since we got her 3 days ago.

She is extremely fast while playing fetch, very focused and does a small meow every time we give her a kiss (even if she doesn't see it coming).

Is all of this normal for a 6 month old?


----------



## Erik&Magda (Jun 13, 2011)

*Mocha would like to meet everyone!!!*

We can describe until the cows come home, but without pictures no-one can help her identify her origins.

Name Mocha
Born 17 Dec 2010
7.2 lbs
Approx 20 inches in lenght.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable! I have a Mocha, too (Cleo's real name is Mocha Latte). 

She's acting like a typical kitten, you're lucky, some members here would LOVE to have such a loving, lap cat!

I'm not an expert on colors/breeds/types, but I think she's a tortie. Torbie? Torbico? 

Whatever. She's lovely. :grin:


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have a lovely affectionate little girl, hard to believe she needed to go "on sale" before anyone would adopt her!

She doesn't have a breed - most cats from the SPCA are not purebred, they're just domestic short hair/medium hair/long hair, which means they have no breed and describes their coat length - but she has the color pattern called dilute tortie (tortoiseshell).


----------



## enew (Jun 12, 2011)

Greetings! I too am blessed with two very talkative cats. (I think they're learning english slowly.) I have no idea if it is normal, however :/


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

She's beautiful! I'm sure she appreciates you taking her to a home where she can run around. She probably will be talkative and loving. This is all normal.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Kittens are very high energy - its great that she likes to be with/on you guys! She's beautiful.


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

She looks like a tortie! We currently have two. Ours are more black instead grey though. Your kitty is very pretty, sounds like you guys got the best deal! She sounds very sweet. Try googling " Diluted Tortie" I THINK that is what color your kitty is  

Welcome!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

What a beauty! And she appreciates you bringing her home.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds like she knows she was rescued and wants to bond with you and your wife. That's a little trooper! She's adorable.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You can call her color either blue-cream or dilute tortie. Torties and blue-creams are pretty chatty as a rule, but found blue-creams sweeter in temperament and not as stubborn as torties. I'm wondering if she has some Siamese or Oriental in her as well because of her long upright ears? but maybe she just needs to grow into them. At 6 mos. of age kitties often go through what I call the "ganglies", where one part grows more than other. Not every kitty is as lovey dovey as "Mocha", and I think she was a lucky girl to be chosen and you're _very_ lucky to have such a sweet sweet kitty.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

congrats! she sounds like she is very happy to be a new member of your household. i would love for my kittens to want to be in my lap, but they just want to play all the time! or snuggle up beside me.  hurray for kittens!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I have a talker and a lap cat! Haha.. She knows some English. She's a talking cat. XD


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

aw shes adorable


----------

